
The most overlooked market for sex robots is women - burntrelish1273
https://qz.com/1050997
======
burntrelish1273
Really? Last time I checked, event moderately unattactive women can basically
get sex anytime they want because of the nearly infinite, perpetual supply of
horny males on Craiglist. Also, the competition of the assortment of toys
already in existence. Seems like an article in search of a "problem."

------
shahbaby
Seems like no matter what you believe, you'll find an article online
supporting it.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Pretty much. Self-fulfilling prophecy-reinforcing eyeball readership combined
with a sense of not wanting to miss the Next Big Thing(TM). The rise of social
media and decentralization of information broadcasting deemphasizes
professional editing, journalistic filters and may lead to rumors and odd
views being more often catapulted into popularity. It seems like each major
social media platform needs a volunteer "army" of common-sense combined with
deep-learning to moderate things that are unnecessarily hateful, harmful,
conspiracy theories and such nonsense.

